# Chevron wrap Calstar 800M



## venturarodandlure (Feb 14, 2009)

Customer wanted a Calstar 800M blank, Fuji guides, deckhand style handle with turkshead knot, reversing chevron wrap and LA Dodger color theme. Pretty simple and straightforward really. 800M is a nice 8' blank suitable for fishing tuna, yellowtail, even some deepwater rockfishing out here. Good 30-40lb stick. Hopefully he will like it and get to kill some tuna with it in the near future...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that is nice!


----------



## boos2 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats beautiful


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

wow very nice. I dont see how you keep all the axis straight. I am by no means a veteran builder but, I tried to do multiple axis chevrons and I never could get it to look right.

Ramon


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_kool lookn chev bro,really nice,like sick nice. _


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

geez, that's very nice. great job


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*rod*

Boss, that is so nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Great looking wrap brotha.


----------

